

Job seekers getting asked fb passwords - sickening STOP THIS - danielschonfeld
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/job-seekers-getting-asked-facebook-080920368.html

======
hpianko
It seems more reasonable to view public information and to ask employees not
to disparage their employers, but I can't believe companies are asking to view
private information.

